# Wizard of Oz Bike



## Turtle (Jul 6, 2008)

So I'm curious. Does anyone know what bicycle Almira Gulch is riding in the Wizard of Oz? This was about the only picture I could find.




Cheers,

Paula (Turtle)


----------



## Monark52 (Jul 6, 2008)

I heard somewhere before that it was an Elgin. I never really looked at it to see. I could be wrong.


----------



## KansasJack (Jul 7, 2008)

Here's a closer photo although the image is reversed. Chrome chain guard, rod brakes maybe? The front forks have quite a slope. Is that an Iver Johnson head badge? 

http://www.geocities.com/Hollywood/Hills/6396/gulch.htm


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Jul 7, 2008)

There is a guy here in San Diego that has the actual bike from the movie... But was there more than one bike in the movie? I was led to believe the one I saw was Dorothy's. He also had one of Pee Wee's and Elvis Presley's old schwinn.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 7, 2008)

Movie was made in 1939 so the bike is 39 or earlier. Looks like rod brakes to me too.........


----------



## jhook (Nov 4, 2011)

*Wizard of Oz Bike answered*

Had a time finding the answer to this question but this seems correct. Safety Model 1900 Orient bicycle , made by Waltham, the top tube forms a letter J as seen in the last part of the video clip. The bike model would have been correct for the period of the actual books writing. Chain guard looks like a poor fitting add on, probably just added to keep her loose skirt from catching during the filming. 

clip of film on yt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yf5soimGEpE&NR=1


----------



## Crazy8 (Mar 15, 2015)

Someone mentioned the Wizard of Oz bike, so I did some research.  Actually found an old photo without Almira Gulch.  Still hard to tell though.  Just might be the Orient as mentioned above with the added front brake, chainguard, and rear rack.


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 15, 2015)

sweet whitewalls! nice pic without the rider, those tires look beefier than usual but they have to be 28" singlestubes right?


----------



## JChapoton (Mar 15, 2015)

that scene took place in the 1890s so in order for the bike to be "period correct" it would have to be older than 1900, but then again, movies are never "spot on" when trying to deliver "historical accuracy".


----------



## Nos (Dec 13, 2015)

that front tire looks like a 26" us royal in a 28" Columbus fork with a long reach roller cam brake


----------



## Nos (Dec 13, 2015)

they do not fit right, should be less room in the frame and fork


----------



## Nos (Dec 13, 2015)

http://31.media.tumblr.com/40e978cc2655ae715ad57506ae0aa1eb/tumblr_mu810gdem41rjdnouo1_500.gif


----------



## locomotion (Jun 27, 2016)

Nos said:


> View attachment 257959
> they do not fit right, should be less room in the frame and fork
> 
> View attachment 257959




I know you haven't been here for 22 weeks, but send me a PM when you come back, I would like some close-up pictures of those decals on your Pierce
tks
Max


----------



## corbettclassics (Jun 27, 2016)

If you're restoring your Pierce, then I think I have an extra decal for 1899 era >

Same as this one …. I had a spare after I used the one on this bike  -> pictured.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 21, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> If you're restoring your Pierce, then I think I have an extra decal for 1899 era >
> 
> Same as this one …. I had a spare after I used the one on this bike  -> pictured.
> 
> View attachment 333866



Man that is one cool looking chrome fork!! I wish i could find one of these just to play around with. Like to see the rest of the bike to know what to look for. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 30, 2019)

This one looks pretty close. https://www.auctionzip.com/Full-Image/3342951/fp607.cgi


----------



## rustyjones (Dec 1, 2019)

Late 1800's Orient


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 1, 2019)

rustyjones said:


> Late 1800's Orient
> 
> View attachment 1104190
> 
> View attachment 1104191




The Crescent used in the film has a very distinctive 'J bend'  top tube,


t


----------



## Jesper (Jun 24, 2021)

I was watching the film this past evening and the bike stuck out in my mind as odd (and unknown) so I thought I would venture to see what the masses had to say on it. I have a pretty decent restored edition of the film and I can verify that the front brake is cable operated via a lever on the right side. During ride to the farm she goes from grip to lever. There is no lever present on the left side of the handlebar. The brake is a caliper type contacting the rim on the sides. She didn't need much braking considering the way she dismounted the bike like in a triathlon transition. The headbadge is definitely not Crescent (at least not one I've seen, no large "C" on each side); it appears to be somewhat diamond shaped (take that loosely, no real detail can be discerned) being longer top to bottom than side to side. Unable to see clearly any actual logo or name on the badge. The chainwheel seems to match the Orient example; it definitely does not match the Crescent chainwheel example. The chainguard is ill-fitting for the bike (extends too far forward), as previously mentioned, possibly an add-on for safety purposes regarding the dress getting caught. I assume the braking system was added for safety considering the style of brake shown in the 1890's example if a similar type was originally installed on that bike.

During the tornado visions scene the bike is apparently white as opposed to the dark color during the reality scenes; maybe for effect to differentiate between the fantasy/dream and reality worlds. It is not clear that the frame is the same (cannot see DT "J" bend), but I think it is, although it may be a different bike of the same model. It does not have any brakes mounted to the fork and the right side brake lever is missing.
That is all I can add. It would be great if the present owner could post detailed photos of the bike(s?). All references are saying 1900 Orient Ladies Safety model (with noted upgrades).


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 24, 2021)

The frame has a distinct J top tube but it meets the down tube different than the other frame examples in this post.


----------



## Jesper (Jun 25, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> The frame has a distinct J top tube but it meets the down tube different than the other frame examples in this post.
> 
> View attachment 1435210



I will check the video again to see if I can make out any support strut between the two tubes. It may depend on the actual frame size (if there were different sizes) as to how those two tubes are/aren't connected. Also, I will see if I can tell if the seat stays are bolt on or not. These bikes are out of my knowledge and experience range; but I will learn more just trying to educate myself on this one particular bike.


----------



## Craig Allen (Jun 25, 2021)

This is a little off the track, but most people look at the Wizard of Oz as a delightful children's story. Some have postulated that L. Frank Baum's book is actually a political satire and allegory of late 19th century America and the upheaval of competing monetary policies. "Follow the yellow brick road" is a reference to the gold standard. Dorothy represents the naive American people. William Randolph Hearst is the Scarecrow. John D. Rockefeller is the tin man running out of oil. "Oz" is an abbreviation for ounce used for measuring gold and silver. Anyway, it's an interesting read.


----------



## Jesper (Jun 29, 2021)

Interesting. Considering Baum was telling his children stories relating to "Oz" well before 1900 (when the book was originally published); and, I presume, was well before Hearst and Rockefeller had attained the level of prominence, power, and wealth that they had in the early 1900's; it becomes hard to tie together other than coincidence. Of course, I have no idea; I would be willing to read that theory and research the late 1800's histories of Hearst and Rockefeller. I have never read, nor seen it, but was not "Citizen Kane" a pseudo-fictional portrayal of Hearst? What time period did it cover? Tolkien's "Lord of the Rings" has also been represented as a socio-political allegory. I just like a good read; plug for "Etidorhpa" (circa 1886, by John Uri Lloyd). If you've read it, or end up doing so; PM me with feedback. Sorry for off-topic ramble!


----------



## jimbo53 (Jun 29, 2021)

This scene was cut from the final version. Apparently there was a continuity problem so Pee Wee ended up on the cutting room floor…


----------



## AndyA (Jun 30, 2021)

jhook said:


> Chain guard looks like a poor fitting add on, probably just added to keep her loose skirt from catching during the filming.



Margaret Hamilton, the actor who played both Almira Gulch and the Wicked Witch of the West, was badly burned during the filming of a scene of the movie. She sat out 6 weeks of filming. She certainly didn't need a bike crash.


----------



## AndyA (Jun 30, 2021)

jimbo53 said:


> This scene was cut from the final version. Apparently there was a continuity problem so Pee Wee ended up on the cutting room floor



Wait a minute... Pee Wee's bike has a skirt guard. Margaret is the one who needs one.


----------



## all riders (Jun 30, 2021)

And to think, all PeeWee had to do was click his heels three times and say "I want to go to the Alamo"


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 30, 2021)

AndyA said:


> Wait a minute... Pee Wee's bike has a skirt guard. Margaret is the one who needs one.



I think in later rolls, Paul Ruebens AKA PeeWee Herman was known to sport a skirt or two hence the skirt guard. He was just getting in some practice for the later roles. Love ya PeeWee!! Razin..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 30, 2021)

AndyA said:


> Wait a minute... Pee Wee's bike has a skirt guard. Margaret is the one who needs one.



Hey Margaret, Get a load of PeeWee with the skirt GUARD on his SCHWIING Bike!!!


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 30, 2021)

Pee Wee and his bike seem to be a little light in the loafers in the picture. Like he's not even touching the ground.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 30, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Lee Wee and his bike seem to be a little light in the loafers in the picture. Like he's not even touching the ground.



Yeah and i never knew they made a right hand drive Schwinn Phantom either... RideOn PeeWee!!! Razin...


----------



## Jesper (Jul 3, 2021)

I have reviewed the film again and clearly observed in 2 specific scenes (riding to farm), each from a different side of the bike, the same small tube connecting the  "J" top tube to the downtube as shown in both the Orient and Crescent examples.
I was not able to discern if the seat stays were bolted on or not from any footage, but the seat stays are straight like the Orient example; unlike the Crescent's stays which appear to be offset inward somewhat ('monostay' style?) unlike the movie bike(s?).
Still no help with the headbadge; and when riding away from the farm, it appears that there is no badge at all (or very faint) as seen from the left side. I could clearly see a semblance of a badge on the bike when ridden towards the farm, although I could not discern its actual shape, design, or brand.

In my film copy Dorothy is wearing black shoes for a couple frames in between shots of her wearing the ruby shoes so anything goes in film making (not counting Dorothy's magical 'haircut' scenes).


----------



## locomotion (Jul 4, 2021)

jimbo53 said:


> This scene was cut from the final version. Apparently there was a continuity problem so Pee Wee ended up on the cutting room floor…View attachment 1438337




Is is just me or does it
Look like the front brake set up is like an English style pull brake (not sure of the term). Looks like a reversed Y in front of the fork

Here is my late '90's Orient for more comparisons.








						Sold - pair sold | Archive (sold)
					

sold                                    sold




					thecabe.com


----------



## Jesper (Jul 4, 2021)

locomotion said:


> Is is just me or does it look like the front brake set up is like an English style pull brake (not sure of the term). Looks like a reversed Y in front of the fork.



Thanks for those reference examples. Your photos are great and certainly give me a clear view of the seat stay configuration. I would seem that the men's seat cluster is more comparable to the Oz bike than the completely different design used on your ladies model. I am surprised that the design differs to such an extreme between your bikes in that  frame area. Good badge shots, need a better view from the movie to compare.

As far as the brakes go (only shown on the farm ride bike, none shown on the tornado fantasy bike); they would appear to be a much newer add-on cable operated caliper style brake. It is definitely not a roller/rod brake set-up.


----------



## JimScott (Jul 4, 2021)

So the real question is... who won the race?


----------



## locomotion (Jul 4, 2021)

Jesper said:


> Thanks for those reference examples. Your photos are great and certainly give me a clear view of the seat stay configuration. I would seem that the men's seat cluster is more comparable to the Oz bike than the completely different design used on your ladies model. I am surprised that the design differs to such an extreme between your bikes in that  frame area. Good badge shots, need a better view from the movie to compare.
> 
> As far as the brakes go (only shown on the farm ride bike, none shown on the tornado fantasy bike); they would appear to be a much newer add-on cable operated caliper style brake. It is definitely not a roller/rod brake set-up.



when you closely look at the picture and examine the sprocket, it is not Orient, or at least not a 1890's Orient sprocket ..... the Orient sprocket is very distinctive
i don't have a clue what later Orient sprockets look like


----------



## Jesper (Jul 4, 2021)

locomotion said:


> when you closely look at the picture and examine the sprocket, it is not Orient, or at least not a 1890's Orient sprocket ..... the Orient sprocket is very distinctive
> i don't have a clue what later Orient sprockets look like



The Oz bike chainwheel looks the same or similar to the Orient example shown in post #6. That example seems to match every feature that I have seen on the Oz bike(s) except the presumed added chain guard and front brakes.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 4, 2021)

She knows how to ride that thing!


----------

